# [Youtube] Video Background Music



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm sorry to the Youtube channel [redacted] but the music that plays in the background of your videos is absolutely horrible. I've tried watching your videos and I just can't get past how awful and distracting the music is. No more of your videos for me. I don't know if you're a member here but I believe you are. Anyway, don't take it personal.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry, but TLF is not the appropriate venue to attack the work of others. Nothing good would come of this discussion.


----------

